# Gaano.... and Ganon



## neealio

Hi i just wanted to know the differences between "Gaano" and "ganon" when used with "Ka-"

If i were to say "Hindi pa ako gaano kagaling" it would mean "Im not that good yet" right?

and if i were to use "ganon" it has to be compared to someone right? Like: "Hindi ako ganon kagaling gaya ni Joe" would be "im not good like joe"


----------



## Lovestotravel

neealio said:


> Hi i just wanted to know the differences between "Gaano" and "ganon" when used with "Ka-"
> If i were to say "Hindi pa ako gaano kagaling" it would mean "Im not that good yet" right? in Bisaya as per my colleague
> If i were to say "Hindi pa ako ganon (gaano) kagaling" it would mean "Im not that good yet" right? in Tagalog
> 
> 
> and if i were to use "ganon" it has to be compared to someone right? Like: "Hindi ako ganon kagaling gaya ni Joe" would be "im not good like joe"


 - this is right
or you could add "pa"  Hindi pa ako ganon kagaling gaya ni Joe.

Sorry I'm not 100% sure on the 1st sentence if you are trying to learn Bisaya or Tagalog so I added both.


----------



## neealio

Lovestotravel said:


> - this is right
> or you could add "pa"  Hindi pa ako ganon kagaling gaya ni Joe.
> 
> Sorry I'm not 100% sure on the 1st sentence if you are trying to learn Bisaya or Tagalog so I added both.


Yea im learning Tagalog 

So is "gaano" bisaya?  i thought it was a Tagalog word haha


----------



## Pertinax

The Bisayan is generally shorter and simpler than the Tagalog: _di pa ko hanas kaayo._


----------

